# Razr root



## Bbyland

Sorry for the noob question but I just got rid of my Droid x today and picked up a razr. I'm in .181 firmware and was wondering what to use to get root and what recovery everyone is using? Thanks in advance for the help. I've flashed a ton if roms on the DX and can't wait to root this bad boy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Go to the stickies. Doomlords rooting method. Its called motofail

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## superrelaxx

You can use bootstrap or safestrap for your recovery.


----------



## Bbyland

RiggsDaRuler said:


> Go to the stickies. Doomlords rooting method. Its called motofail
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


 it's confirmed working on .181? What about Matts utility does that work too?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Bbyland

superrelaxx said:


> You can use bootstrap or safestrap for your recovery.


Is bootstrap like clockworkmod?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx

Download Matt's utility 1.6 
You can root and install recovery
Bootstrap just like dx.
Safestrap is a boot manager type set up just not as good.
Here the link
http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2248-droid-razr-utility-16-contains-612181-fastboot-files/


----------



## Bbyland

vtwinbmx said:


> Download Matt's utility 1.6
> You can root and install recovery
> Bootstrap just like dx.
> Safestrap is a boot manager type set up just not as good.
> Here the link
> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2248-droid-razr-utility-16-contains-612181-fastboot-files/


Thanks I really appreciate it 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx

Anytime I came from dx as well you'll love the razr. Time to flash some koa rom then your phone be perfect


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Dont know if matts utility works on. 181. But i know the motofail for sure. Ive rooted several different razrs with it. All were on. 181

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx

Matts utility is all in one package. Motofail is included


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Ohhh... well im gonna download that. Now that i know. Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Bbyland

vtwinbmx said:


> Anytime I came from dx as well you'll love the razr. Time to flash some koa rom then your phone be perfect


 KOA rom? Don't I have to be on ics to flash that?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx

Bbyland said:


> KOA rom? Don't I have to be on ics to flash that?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Yes you need to be on a leak to flash. If you not ready to flash a leak black widow was the best I found for a gb kernel


----------

